# Lack of Respect



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

Someone a few days ago started a thread about Supreme Court Justice Scalia death's and whether or not NoBama could make a nomination or not. I made a Smart Arse comment: _"Obama smiled when he heard the news"_. I was dead wrong, he laughed and gave Scalia and his family the ole *1-Finger Salute *by refusing to at least show up at the funeral. No POTUS in history has been that rude, hateful, and disrespectful of the office. Makes me want to say when it is Obama's turn, he does not deserve a State Funeral.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

dereckbc said:


> Someone a few days ago started a thread about Supreme Court Justice Scalia death's and whether or not NoBama could make a nomination or not. I made a Smart Arse comment: _"Obama smiled when he heard the news"_. I was dead wrong, he laughed and gave Scalia and his family the ole *1-Finger Salute *by refusing to at least show up at the funeral. No POTUS in history has been that rude, hateful, and disrespectful of the office. Makes me want to say when it is Obama's turn, *he does not deserve a State Funeral.*


Amen to that.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

dereckbc said:


> Someone a few days ago started a thread about Supreme Court Justice Scalia death's and whether or not NoBama could make a nomination or not. I made a Smart Arse comment: _"Obama smiled when he heard the news"_. I was dead wrong, he laughed and gave Scalia and his family the ole *1-Finger Salute *by refusing to at least show up at the funeral. No POTUS in history has been that rude, hateful, and disrespectful of the office. Makes me want to say when it is Obama's turn, he does not deserve a State Funeral.


Well you have to look at the bright side. Who'd even want the Black Militant in Chief there to contaminate this solemn occasion. When it's time for the Black Militant to go it would be fitting to have his ashes flushed down the toilet of a "Port-O-San".


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The damage he's caused in this country is nothing short of amazing... and people still support him. The amount of racial tension he's supported makes me wonder, what's next?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

What still boggles my mind is that he was elected to a 2nd term. 

That just goes to prove my point all along. There is no hope for humanity.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

paratrooper said:


> What still boggles my mind is that he was elected to a 2nd term.
> 
> That just goes to prove my point all along. There is no hope for humanity.


If George W. Bush could be elected to a second term after after starting a completely unnecessary, illegal war, creating absolute chaos in the ME, depleting the surplus along the way and fucking up over 9/11, anyone could get re-elected.


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

He did the same thing to a top General who was killed in the Afgan war. he never even showed up when he was buried at Arlington.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/06/world/asia/afghanistan-attack.html?_r=0


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RobertS said:


> If George W. Bush could be elected to a second term after after starting a completely unnecessary, illegal war, creating absolute chaos in the ME, depleting the surplus along the way and fucking up over 9/11, anyone could get re-elected.


Never was a big Bush fan. Just goes to prove my point.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I said it before and will repeat it here B.O. is lower than whale sh*t!


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

not true Paratrooper. it is more like there is no hope the political system of this country will ever be what it once was. It is owned by the 1%ers now. 

he was elected on t he back of promises to those who are too stupid to realize what a huge liar he is.He is the freebie man.

The 2nd time election was astonishing because it proved that we, as a people,did not learn anything from the 1 st 4 years

he will reap what he sows. no one should ever honor him as he honors no one and is not a man of his word---nor does he defend the constitution as he was sworn to do

the reasons he is such a poor POTUS are just too numerous to list


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Robert


Bush was not really elected either time--the family fixed those elections with $$ and power--ask Jeb

this loser we have now made it there based on Oprahs telling losers he was great AND he mobilized "his people" as he so often refers to black america. he has divided the country. He has proven to be self aBsorbed,self centered and childish.A leader ? I think not

this guy makes GW bush look like FDR. THAT took a lot to do . doe s he do anything right?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

boatdoc173 said:


> Robert
> 
> Bush was not really elected either time--the family fixed those elections with $$ and power--ask Jeb
> 
> ...


To add to that: The mainstream news media was more concerned about making history and electing the first Black Militant with a foreign sounding name as president. Wow! How cool is that? That detestable swine walked on water and was the second coming of Christ as far as they were concerned. There was absolutely no way in hell that he was going to be defeated no matter who the Republican's nominated to run against him. To make matters worse the Republican's ran two lousy candidates who had little if any support from their base. Which contributed to the rise of Donald Trump, another loathsome, detestable human being with no core beliefs other than Donald Trump. Yet people are swallowing all of his bullshit, hook line and sinker, and that's just what it is BULLSHIT pure and simple.

My God what the hell is happening to this once great nation? People who do not pay any attention to politics do so at their own peril. Unfortunately because of them, they drag the rest of us down with them.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

boatdoc173 said:


> not true Paratrooper. it is more like there is no hope the political system of this country will ever be what it once was. It is owned by the 1%ers now.
> 
> he was elected on t he back of promises to those who are too stupid to realize what a huge liar he is.He is the freebie man.
> 
> ...


The political system is only part & parcel of the problem. It can be fixed if we really want it bad enough. Problem is, most truly don't give a damn.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

boatdoc173 said:


> ...there is no hope the political system of this country will ever be what it once was. It is owned by the 1%ers now...


If, as you say, our political system is "owned by the one-percenters," than how could it be possible that we would ever elect as President a redistributionist Socialist or a redistributionist Progressive? Or that Congress could ever achieve a Progressive or Liberal majority in either house?

I suggest, instead, that US politics is driven nowadays by the dole suckers and the terminally indolent, whose votes are avidly courted by the redistributionists.
I have been led to believe that, nowadays, those on the dole have begun to outnumber those who actually work for a living. So all a candidate, or an entire party, need do is promise to continue, and even to increase, the dole; and, ancillarily, to make it easier for both citizens and non-citizens alike to register for the dole and, thereby, to achieve a piece of that particular "American dream."

The "one-percenters" are not known to be fond of increased taxes, nor of the dole suckers among us.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

it makes me sad and mad that todays society neglects to teach children civics and about our rights and what they mean and the result is a nation of people with blinder s on who have no clue how many of their rights have been erased or are about to be. the politicians do the 1%ers bidding. Obviously us being under their thumbs is part of the grand plan


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

boatdoc173 said:


> not true Paratrooper. it is more like there is no hope the political system of this country will ever be what it once was. It is owned by the 1%ers now.


Complete nonsense. The dumbing down of the USA is a product of the government public education system. It started during the progressive movement of LBJ.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If, as you say, our political system is "owned by the one-percenters," than how could it be possible that we would ever elect as President a redistributionist Socialist or a redistributionist Progressive? Or that Congress could ever achieve a Progressive or Liberal majority in either house?
> 
> I suggest, instead, that US politics is driven nowadays by the dole suckers and the terminally indolent, whose votes are avidly courted by the redistributionists.
> I have been led to believe that, nowadays, those on the dole have begun to outnumber those who actually work for a living. So all a candidate, or an entire party, need do is promise to continue, and even to increase, the dole; and, ancillarily, to make it easier for both citizens and non-citizens alike to register for the dole and, thereby, to achieve a piece of that particular "American dream."
> ...


Steve,
Spot on! I wish I could have liked your post x1,000!! 
All people have to do is look at who gets elected/re-elected in certain areas/states, to see that your statement is accurate. The redistributionists/socialists of this country are spinning this like it is the successful/working people's fault that others are downtrodden. Truth be told, it is in the elected officials best interest to keep their constituents poor, as they then will always be needed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"We endeavour to please, sir." -Jeeves


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

dereckbc said:


> Someone a few days ago started a thread about Supreme Court Justice Scalia death's and whether or not NoBama could make a nomination or not. I made a Smart Arse comment: _"Obama smiled when he heard the news"_. I was dead wrong, he laughed and gave Scalia and his family the ole *1-Finger Salute *by refusing to at least show up at the funeral. No POTUS in history has been that rude, hateful, and disrespectful of the office. Makes me want to say when it is Obama's turn, he does not deserve a State Funeral.


Ain't gonna happen. He's probably been the most disrespected President in US history. All you have to do is look all over the web. No matter what he does the same people are going hate like they've been doing all along. He's almost out and some people need to let it go already but they won't of course. Maybe they can't. Good thing is I can glide by this useless ranting but sometimes I have nothing better to do than just drop in like now. Have fun!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------

